# A Pair of Havanese on craigslist (Wa.)



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

This is breaking my heart. I wish that I could bring them home. 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/pet/959561575.html
I e-mailed them and told them about HRI...hopefully these two find a great home.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

That is sad, I emailed them too.
I hope those little guys get good homes.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

The owner e-mailed me back and said that she's going to check into HRI 
She seems completely heartbroken about her decision.
I feel awful for her. 
I don't think that my DH would go for two new Neezer's in the family...so sad


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh gosh - I sure hope they call HRI - they sound like perfect little guys who could easily find a home within the HRI system!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

How sad...I hope HRI can help them so they are placed in a good, screened home!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw gee. One more thing to worry about. I'll pray for those babies to find the kind of loving home (together) that they deserve. Are they in Washington?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Aw gee. One more thing to worry about. I'll pray for those babies to find the kind of loving home (together) that they deserve. Are they in Washington?


Yep, they're in Seatac Wa. near Seattle. 
My DH suprised me yesterday when I told him about them.
He was actually receptive to the idea...then I talked myself out of going for them...two more mouths to feed, two more Vet bills to worry about, ect, ect, ect... 
There's no way that I can afford two more right now. 
I hate thinking logicaly (sp?) about things.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Eva, maybe you can foster them for HRI?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

saw this posting while lurking.... I just called my husband's friend in Seattle to let him know about these dogs. He and his wife have rescued several purebred strays, small dogs, a yorkie and a maltese, I think, that they literally just found wandering their neighborhood. One died within the past year, and I think the other one is old. I don't know if they want that responsibility again, but I figured it couldn't hurt to let them know about it. I bet there will be no problem finding those adorable Havs good homes, though.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for spotlighting this, Eva. These little guys are precious and it's just heartbreaking that they are on craigslist. Hope someone takes them who really cares and will keep them forever.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

As I said I had email her too asking her about contacting her breeder or HRI and I received this reply from her:



> I have tried to contact the breeder but evidently she moved and I have no idea how to get in touch with her. I met with a couple last night that want them and am going to visit their home today. They are very nice and have 3 children that seem very well behaved.
> Thank you for your concern and ideas.


I hope she does make sure that the family is prepared to take on two new family members.


----------

